
Lenovo Unveils ThinkStation P410/P510: Intel Xeon E5 v4 with Up to 8 Cores - jseliger
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10427/lenovo-unveils-thinkstation-p410p510-intel-xeon-e5-v4-with-up-to-8-cores-nvidia-quadro-m6000
======
mordant
Does it come pre-trojanned for your convenience, like their laptops?

